# Filetrip Slowdowns



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

Meh I tried searching some things one filetrip, my pc got MAYOR slowdowns cos of Filetrip!(its the only thing opened.)

Is there something wrong with Filetrip?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

maybe it's just your pc that had a problem?


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope everything works perfect except Filetrip.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

it's working fine with my pc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

it's working fine with my pc..


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> it's working fine with my pc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay... then it may be slow Internet.


Waaa slowdown


----------



## Costello (Dec 5, 2010)

searches that produce a lot of results may render the page too cluttered.

also, for some reason Internet Explorer is slow in FileTrip. It's the only one that does that. Go figure...


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

I use Opera xD best browser ever.

Meh I searched for Mario Party DS


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

Disable javascript to see if that's causing the slowdown.


----------



## Langin (Dec 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Disable javascript to see if that's causing the slowdown.



Nope it does not.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 5, 2010)

What other browsers do you use, and do you have an ad or flash blocking plugin in them?  It might be the flash ads.


----------

